# Horse Trailer Paint



## seven7max (Oct 2, 2010)

I am trying to figure out what kind of paint I need to use for my new horse trailer when it comes time to be painted of course. I still have to finish paying it off, get it sandblasted, buy new windows, and lighting. I have family and a boyfriend that are helping install about 80%. Except for the sandblasting that is. I am wanting to paint it PINK, yes PINK. I want the paint to look smooth like it does on a truck so that it looks nice. Does anyone know where I could buy pink auto paint and how much it would cost? I know that it is a wierd color for a trailer, but you only live once. So go big, or go home. Correct . I want it to look somewhat like this one if that helps at all. Any and all suggestion are nice. 
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_zuoLvDUY4wg/StCCJlSHrcI/AAAAAAAADIs/xw2CiVGTxc8/s320/Pretty+In+Pink+2.jpg


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

House of Kolor.


----------



## seven7max (Oct 2, 2010)

I do not see a lighter pink. It is all dark crazy pink. Any suggestions on where to go on the site?


----------



## seven7max (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh okay never mind. I just read the FAQ. I noticed that you can mix them together.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

They can make any color, and they have the best paint, as you can see on their website.


----------



## seven7max (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you, thank you.


----------



## Bluesmomma (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi, I recently repainted my smaller 2 horse trailer and, it was fun, and not as expensive as one would think. 

For the base coat, I went to the farm store and bought gray tractor primer, $30.00 per can, it took 2 cans and 2 coats, I lightly sanded between each coats. Then, I went to O'Reiles Part Store and bought car paint. It was an all in one stuff, paint and topcoat, they told me its very sturdy and will give rather than crack. 1 can of that stuff worked well, you sapposed to add mineral spirits and something else. I think I spent $130.00 at O'Reilies. Bought mineral spirits at Wal-mart, cheapest place for it and it worked well. I sprayed it on, it took 2 coats, sanded lightly in between. Someone could easily put a 3rd coat on for the "deaper" look. 

I traided it off for a larger trailer and the guy likes my paint job, he uses the trailer to haul his daughter to the trails and back and down gravel. So far its holding up.


----------

